# Usage for Model leftovers?



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

I just finished a few HO building kits and you know the frame the pieces are attached to? - I was wondering if anyone has found a use for them besides the round file.

I cut and used a few to create a bill board, and was thinking I could use a few as telephone poles.

Thoughts?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I keep mine in a parts bin to use as bracing for other buildings or just accent pieces like gutters and such.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used them for piping, pillars, replacement smoke jacks for cabooses, filling holes in models when relocating other parts...even acetylene and oxygen tanks for a scratchbuilt welding rig...


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent ideas guys - I knew if anyone knew what to do with them, you guys would!

Thanks


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Parts trees are good for fabricating missing or broken parts!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Conveyors and chutes in grain elevators, feedlines for a distribution head (again grain elevator detail) downspouts on gutter systems, exposed pipe in a construction area (dig a hole and have the pipe visible in the hole) Pipe loads in a gondola.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

See, I knew there was a reason for keeping these things - waste not want not LOL

Thanks for the ideas


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have sprayed them black or silver for pipe loads. Also used them for scrap loads. Have seen people use them to make trees, not tried that myself yet though.


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome set of torches shay!!! :thumbsup:


----------

